# Your favorites Sibelius movements



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

What are some of your favorites Sibelius movements ?
( not neccesary in a Symphony )


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

His whole Symphonic output are my favorite Sibelius movements.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably the first movement of Kullervo and the Fifth Symphony, the Tempo Andante, ma rubato second movement of the Second, Allegretto moderato second movement of the Sixth, as well as Love Song (Largo) of Scenes Historiques II.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Violin concerto 1st movement


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

The only movement of the 7th, the first movemnt of the 4th, and Valse triste.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Symphony No. 7 in C major.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Movements one, two and three Sibelius Violin Concerto.

Movements one, two, three and four Sibelius Symphony 6.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

1st movement of the 3rd and final movement of the 5th are a couple highlights for me.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

*First* movement of The Lemminkäinen Suite.....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Symphony #7, last movement of #5, first movement of #4, Tapiola, Swan of Tuonela.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

This moment from Symphony No.7:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

omega said:


> This moment from Symphony No.7:


Which moment? The whole thing?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ That is the recording of the 7th that I've listened to about 50 times in the past few weeks.
I'm moving on now, but what a great symphony. I'm sure I'll keep returning to it for the rest of my life. That ending is glorious. At first I thought it was too abrupt, later I realized it was perfect.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I hate movements....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I hate movements....


Do people describe you as statuesque?


----------



## ricklee (Sep 5, 2015)

I just purchased my first record of the Sibelius Violin Concerto. It is with violinist Christian Ferras with conductor Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. Beautiful and sad! Loved it and love reading about it. This is my first year of exploring classical music, and after appreciating Beethoven so much, I am spreading out into Sibelius.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

ricklee said:


> I just purchased my first record of the Sibelius Violin Concerto. It is with violinist Christian Ferras with conductor Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. Beautiful and sad! Loved it and love reading about it. This is my first year of exploring classical music, and after appreciating Beethoven so much, I am spreading out into Sibelius.


I've seen complaints about Ferras' vibrato, but I think it suits the work--and Karajan nails the orchestral part, as is usual with him in Sibelius. Just compare his opening of the third movement with other reference versions!--almost everyone else seems under-powered. Fwiw, I'm currently enjoying Vengerov/Barenboim in this work--it's a radical approach that's made me hear the work afresh.

Anyways--welcome to the wonderful world of Sibelius! And to the forum!

...

RE: the thread topic--my favorite is the 3rd mvt of the 4th symphony.

My favorite tone poem is the Andante Festivo: Sibelius fans should know that there are versions for both orchestra and string quartet:











I've come to prefer the latter (though it's irresistible to hear the composer himself conducting the work).

*p.s.* If you ask me, the people who said the 7th are cheating :lol:


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh, there are so many! A few of my favorites:

Symphony 2, 1st movement
Symphony 3, 1st and 2nd movements
Symphony 4, 1st movement
Symphony 5, 3rd movement
Symphony 6, 4th movement


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I've seen complaints about Ferras' vibrato, but I think it suits the work--and Karajan nails the orchestral part, as is usual with him in Sibelius. Just compare his opening of the third movement with other reference versions!--almost everyone else seems under-powered. Fwiw, I'm currently enjoying Vengerov/Barenboim in this work--it's a radical approach that's made me hear the work afresh.
> 
> Anyways--welcome to the wonderful world of Sibelius! And to the forum!
> 
> ...


The worst vibrato I've ever heard belonged to Zino Francescatti.

At times, it would resemble a bad soprano's wobble.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

omega said:


> This moment from Symphony No.7:


This is a strangely understated performance, tightly controlled, dynamically constrained, repressed, dreamlike, unheroic. Oddest interpretation I've ever heard. Not the Sibelius I think I know.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Do people describe you as statuesque?


People who 'react' to me describe me as statuesque.

People who don't are merely catatonic. _;D_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The continuous 4 movements that make up the glorious Sibelius 7th Symphony.
The Karajan/Philharmonia is my favorite.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> This is a strangely understated performance, tightly controlled, dynamically constrained, repressed, dreamlike, unheroic. Oddest interpretation I've ever heard. Not the Sibelius I think I know.


I love that Vanska is recording everything by Sibelius. <Clink.>

Having heard most of it- a friend of mine has a lot of his stuff- I can't honesty say that he's brought anything beautiful, mysterious, or captivating to the table as a conductor. . . at least not for my time and emotional involvement.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

My favourite movements are those that the conductor makes at the end of the 5th


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I recall that that recording of #7 conducted by Vanska (0:45 - 0:56) was the one used when you booted up the Sibelius notation software. Not sure which software version.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> This is a strangely understated performance, tightly controlled, dynamically constrained, repressed, dreamlike, unheroic. Oddest interpretation I've ever heard. Not the Sibelius I think I know.


Interesting, because I recently got to know the piece through this recording which I've listened to many times. Other interpretations will probably sound off for a while. I thought the dynamics were great, very controlled and powerful at the right moments. I've had goosebumps every time. I would describe it as noble and majestic, with a most perfect "sunrise" moment in the first part. It has this organic quality, full of beautiful, dramatic views and play between shade and light. My own association would be that of nature with a tinge of dreamlike fantasy. I can't associate it at all with the word "heroic".


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> Which moment? The whole thing?


The one at 5:30. If you click on the video, you should get it (if I did embedded it correctly).


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> This is a strangely understated performance, tightly controlled, dynamically constrained, repressed, dreamlike, unheroic. Oddest interpretation I've ever heard. Not the Sibelius I think I know.


Indeed, Vänskä conducts a very cold Sibelius, more enigmatic than passionate. But I do like this atmosphere of mystery!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sibelius' own favorite according to his memoirs was the first of the day, 21 October 1922.

[Folks shouldn't select out 'movements' in music for listening; it's all or nothing.]


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

At the moment its the first movement of the first Symphony. The only movement that I will listen to two or three times before letting the tone arm continue on its way. Cant explain why!


----------

